# Radnicki Nis vs Borca



## d0ctorbet (Sep 29, 2012)

Serbia >> Super Liga

Radnicki Nis vs Borca

Radnicki lost two games in a row, both quite unhappy .they have great team and the clamor for serbia a nice a football. newstadium opened last week and is expected to be fully supported meraklijama.Bsk the cup rested the entire team, which makes  players on loan from Partisan and a few older iskusnih . njihova chance today counterattack.
last 6 away Borca were tragic, they failed even to score, but they had a really strong rivals, now both teams will have the opportunity to demonstrate to large audiences.


starting line-ups
Radnichki:
Peric,Djordjevic,Rrandjelovic,m.petrovic,vukomanovic,pejcic,kolarevic,a.jovanovic,binic,s.petrovic,stojanovic.

bsk: kovacevic,milutinovic,milojevic,stamenkovic,planic,savkovic,nuhi,cesarevic,petrovic,sotirovic,djukic.


options for me: both team to score, @2.00 (bet365), LOW STAKE!!


----------



## d0ctorbet (Sep 29, 2012)

FT RESULT 4-1, $$$$$$$$$


----------



## Mark D (Oct 9, 2012)

last 6 away Borca were tragic, they failed even to score, but they had a really strong rivals, now both teams will have the opportunity to demonstrate to large audiences.


----------

